# MN Fishing for ND Hunting



## Gary Walton (Oct 5, 2005)

I would like to trade lodging and lake access at my completely furnished cabin on Round/Gull lake near Brainerd, for quality duck, goose or pheasant access this fall. Cabin is two small bedrooms and one open living room with 2 couches. Lots of dock space, newly remodeld bathroom, shower and kitchen area. Only 10 minutes from Brainerd, great walleye, northern and LM Bass fishing on both lakes.

This is my first posting, so all dates are available on a first come basis.

[email protected]


----------

